# Penetang Bottling co - acl soda bottle Penetang Ont



## RCO (May 31, 2018)

haven't really acquired any interested soda bottles since the Toronto bottle show , been very slow , yard sales here have been a total bust so far this year , not just for bottles but for anything old and interesting . 


did however recently find this bottle at a local antique mall and had been looking for some bottles from this bottler . but there fairly hard to come by 

its from Penetanguishene Ontario or Penetang , which is a small town on Georgian bay known for being of French Canadian origin , not much going on there now , wouldn't think it had its own bottler at some point 


this bottle is a small 6 1/2 oz acl version ( also a larger sized version which has a slightly different logo ,  ginger ale bottle and an older 20's/30's era embossed bottle from this bottler ) they were also the local coca cola bottler and lasted into at least the late 60's , although I think this bottle is from the 50's 


on the back says " wholesome , refreshing  , its delicious " bottled by Penetang bottling co Penetang Ont . 

acl has some wear to front and back but overall the bottle is in pretty descent shape , seen others from same bottler that were much worse


----------



## RCO (May 31, 2018)

the other Penetang Bottling co bottle that I have is the art deco version they used earlier on , its somewhat unique and not really at all similar to the acl bottles they used


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 1, 2018)

That art deco is interesting, never seen that design before.  Any idea if it's a generic design of not?  The embossing being in a slug plate-ish design suggests it is, but it's very different from typical Canadian generic designs.  As for such a small town having a bottler, they likely distributed to other towns in the region.  I've got an ACL from Bourget which is a village so small that at that time it was basically just a crossroads with a few houses and shops, they barely even have a street grid.


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> That art deco is interesting, never seen that design before.  Any idea if it's a generic design of not?  The embossing being in a slug plate-ish design suggests it is, but it's very different from typical Canadian generic designs.  As for such a small town having a bottler, they likely distributed to other towns in the region.  I've got an ACL from Bourget which is a village so small that at that time it was basically just a crossroads with a few houses and shops, they barely even have a street grid.




pretty sure the art deco is a unique design , haven't seen anything similar from Ontario or Canada . does appear to be an original design , also recall there being a green version of that bottle , recall seeing one at an antique store before but its not easy to find 

( looked at the bottle , only marking on it is a D in a triangle , for Dominion glass who made the bottle , also only 6 1/2 oz looks bigger )  


this bottler would of been distributing to the Penetang /  Midland area If you were to look on a map ( i'd say a 10-15 km radius of penetang )  , was no bottler in Midland and its the largest town in that area , also some other small towns and tourist areas in that area that would of required soda pop for there stores and such 

but they wouldn't of been distributing into Orillia , Barrie or Collingwood areas as those towns and cities all had there own bottlers 

also never found a bottle form this company in the wild , even though I've checked lakes and such that are close to its area , but never gone swimming in the penetang/ midland area where it be much more likely to find one


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2018)

don't have a picture of the green art deco bottle but here is a picture of the 10 oz version of the Penetang beverages bottle and the small 7 oz ginger ale bottle , I've only ever seen 1 and it was at an antique store and not for sale , its really hard to find for some reason


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2018)

also one other Penetang bottling co related bottle that I know of and currently have one that I acquired a couple years ago from a seller in that area .

it appears they tried to re brand or change there name in the final years of operation . perhaps to appeal to a wider area and the towns outside of Penetang itself ( region is often refered to as Huronia , due to it having been home to the Huron tribe years ago , who had some villages along the bay )  

as this bottle is for "Huronia Beverages " but looks identical to the Penetang 10 oz bottle and says bottled by penetang bottling co on back


----------



## RCO (Jul 5, 2018)

we had an antique show here last weekend , way too warm in that building but oddly enough I did actually buy 1 bottle when I was there . 

it appears to be an older Penetang Bottling co bottle that I was not aware existed , my book says they started operating in 1922 , so I assume this bottle is early and from that era before they switched over to the more fancy looking art deco I posted 


this bottle says " contents 7 oz, Penetang Bottling Co'y , Penetang Ont " no other markings but looks early , not sure if I've ever seen one before but definitely never found one or had a chance to buy one


----------



## RCO (Jul 5, 2018)

some other pictures which are a bit clearer and show the embossing better


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 5, 2018)

Great find!


----------



## Hallibag (Aug 4, 2018)

RCO said:


> don't have a picture of the green art deco bottle but here is a picture of the 10 oz version of the Penetang beverages bottle and the small 7 oz ginger ale bottle , I've only ever seen 1 and it was at an antique store and not for sale , its really hard to find for some reason



Here's something discovered just today at a yard sale near Wasaga Beach, Ontario. Note the piece of masking tape on the bottom with "1938" written on it. I presume somebody thought this was the year the bottle was made?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 5, 2018)

That's a good looking bottle!  I really like those green art deco sodas, wish they were easier to find.


----------



## RCO (Aug 5, 2018)

Hallibag said:


> Here's something discovered just today at a yard sale near Wasaga Beach, Ontario. Note the piece of masking tape on the bottom with "1938" written on it. I presume somebody thought this was the year the bottle was made?




great find for a yard sale , I'm doubtful about the 1938 date though as penetang bottling co operated for a number of years . its likely they used this bottle from the 1930's-1948 period and after words they switched over to an acl bottle 

think I've only seen this bottle once myself at a now closed antique store in Midland Ontario , he had one on display or in the store at some point . I'm not sure of its value , a clear one would likely be $15-$30 depending on condition , I'm not sure what a green on typically goes for


----------



## Izack (Apr 26, 2020)

RCO said:


> we had an antique show here last weekend , way too warm in that building but oddly enough I did actually buy 1 bottle when I was there .
> 
> it appears to be an older Penetang Bottling co bottle that I was not aware existed , my book says they started operating in 1922 , so I assume this bottle is early and from that era before they switched over to the more fancy looking art deco I posted
> 
> ...


While digging in my backyard i came across pieces of the same bottle along with plenty other glass im assuming they date to around the same time there are 2 california fig syrup bottles also. My research of the identifiable glass and other material suggests the 1920s or 30s.


----------



## RCO (Apr 26, 2020)

it does appear to be the same bottle , haven't seen any others since I found mine a couple years ago . 

was likely only sold in the penetang area so I'm assuming your dump was located in that region . I live in the muskoka area and never once found a penetang bottle in the wild here


----------

